# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Grande Terre Pics? (Giant Gecko)

## N4S

I find these guys amazing. 

Anyone have them or have personal pics of them?

----------


## mlededee

i have an adult male r. leachianus leachianus (grand terre) x r. leachianus henkeli and a juvie female r. leachianus henkeli (isle e). 

here are some pics of spud, the male:
as a juvie in october 2005:


and here in february 2007, weighing in at a nice 172 grams  :Very Happy: :

----------


## xdeus

Wow, that's a big gecko!  I'd ask if you could do a comparison pic with your new diplodactylus next to him, but I think Spud would make a snack of him.   :Razz:

----------


## mlededee

um, yeah, i have a feeling the diplo might not appreciate that! maybe a comparison next to something a little less likely to be dinner...my cat?  :Very Happy:

----------


## xdeus

> um, yeah, i have a feeling the diplo might not appreciate that! maybe a comparison next to something a little less likely to be dinner...my cat?



I don't know, I think I'd still be a little worried... for your cat!   :Wink:   Spud does look pretty cool, though.  Is he as mellow as he appears?

----------


## Sausage

Aww I love Mr. Spud!  :Love:  What a handsome boy!

----------


## N4S

Are these guys well behaved? Species I mean.

And how much are they usually priced.

----------


## mlededee

> I don't know, I think I'd still be a little worried... for your cat!    Spud does look pretty cool, though.  Is he as mellow as he appears?


yeah actually he really doesn't like one of my cats in particular because nigel (the cat) likes to lay in front of his cage and stare at him--spud makes this clicking and growling sound until i make nigel go away!

he can be mellow but he's not always. if you catch him in the right mood he'll chill with you for hours (like in those pics), if not he'll get wound up and try to jump and run all over. this is why when i first take him out i use and old t-shirt to hold him--in case he's not feeling calm and snuggly the shirt keeps him from tearing up my hands and helps me keep a better hold on him until he can be put back in his cage.  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

> Are these guys well behaved? Species I mean.
> 
> And how much are they usually priced.


it totally depends on the individual gecko. some are calm and sweet as can be, others are mean and territorial. so far i've been lucky and my two have good personalities, but females are often territorial over their eggs and will growl, lunge and sometimes bite when you try to remove them (can't really blame them there though). i have also heard of well mannered males becoming protective and territorial towards people after a female is placed in with them.

hatchlings start around $300-350 and go up depending on locale, gender and age.

----------


## N4S

Yeah these guys seem really cool. 

Your's look good too. 

There is another thread in this section "Iceman". I thought he was one of these cause it looks so big. 

Think its a Tokay though.

----------


## mlededee

yep, iceman is a tokay.  :Smile:

----------


## N4S

That's nuts. 

Friggin huge. Coloring doesnt look like a tokay either.

----------

